# Line of "stuff" on Hummingbirds



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

was recently fishing Bresslers Reservoir and was on the "island".

The typical depth of the lake is about 27 feet deep but the island is about 8-10 ft deep.

I left the island and depth went down to 24 feet or so, but there remained a "line" of "big blocks" on both fish finders at varying depths from 10-15 feet. This line was not intermittent, it was almost always there, all within that 5 foot range.

This lasted for a couple hundred yards off the island then quit when we got closer to the launch ramp.

Wish i had taken a picture, but didnt have a camera with me.

Any idea what this was? Ive heard of a "thermocline" but people describe that as being a very thin line on the screen. This was thick and varied depths slightly.


----------

